# Helpful Resources; forums, mailing lists, etc.



## markbsd (Nov 12, 2013)

Since joining the FreeBSD community, I've learned so much and been helped by some really knowledgeable and helpful people. I'd like to increase the pool of resources I draw upon, to facilitate improvement in, and understanding of, UNIX systems, programming, networking, and general technical know-how. I also think we could all benefit from some data aggregation. With that in mind, what are some of the most resourceful online communities/services you frequent or know about?

This list needn't be confined to forums and mailing lists: online tutorials and guides, or websites dedicated to topics of interest, such as, coding, operational security, privacy, anonymity, client and server hardening, virtualization, and anything else that inspires and teaches should also be included.

Personally, I need to increase my understanding of basic networking. I don't even have a home network setup. This is my main reason for returning to FreeBSD -- I want to run a server for all my other home computers to use, but don't know how to do this. Besides this FreeBSD system, I have a couple of Windows and Linux boxes and one wireless modem/router that I would love to connect!

n.b. Any resources to help me in this endeavour would be great 

Here are just a few that have helped me in my recent return to UNIX:


The Grugq: Hacker OPSEC: Great for privacy and security
openSUSE Forum: Really good forum with people who go out of their way to help others
NixCraft: Diverse FAQs and tutorials for everyone
Unix Beginners Tutorial: Fundamental resource just to get the basics
BSD Tutorial: The BEST BSD resource! (This guy is awesome )

Probably too basic for most of you experts, but, for any other newbies, like myself, these are great resources. Sometimes, we really need (or at least desire) quick and precise instructions/guides to get something working. The last thing we want, are generic "RTFM" or "lmgtfy.com" OOO) responses -- we can do the leg work to get a more complete understanding _after_ fixing the problem/error, or obtaining whatever it is that we needed first. To achieve that, we need access to helpful communities with kind members, and a good list of resources to further improve our understanding.

I look forward to seeing what resources you use! (Particularly any related to connecting a home network.)


----------

